# Song Identification; Need Help



## petethegod (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello TalkClassical,

I saw a random video on youtube and could not find out what the name of the song playing in the background was. Forgive my ignorance, but judging by the sound of the tune I assume that it is opera. If someone could help me figure out what song (and hopefully which specific recording) it is, I would greatly appreciate it. Here is the link:






Thanks.

Edit: Also, the song listed with the video is definitely not the correct one.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Not sure what it is but I'd guess it's an art song or from an oratorio and not opera per se. Bach perhaps.


----------



## silverlark (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,
It is "Höchster, mache deine Güte" from Bach's "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" cantata.


----------

